

Hacker News for relationships - cskakun

HN has a pretty good concept and it seems to work for designer news, product hunt and so on. We learn a lot about tech and business in these rounds but what other areas of life most people kinda suck at. Like, for one, relationships.<p>Have I not looked hard enough or is there not too much like this out there? (aside from google)
======
loomio
There's plenty of discussion on Hacker News about people management, culture-
building, social issues, work-life balance, personal development, etc. Usually
as it relates to tech and startups, but that's to be expected.

------
fananta
do you mean romantic relationships? then there's reddit.com/r/relationships

if you mean networking then there's volley
([http://volley.works](http://volley.works))

~~~
ljk
also for workplace
[http://workplace.stackexchange.com/](http://workplace.stackexchange.com/)

